# Some photos from the Toronto Guitar Show



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

This years show was better than last years. They had a lot more room than they did at last years venue and the guitars seemed to be more interesting. They also had a few keyboards there and mandolins. Here are some photos I took of some of the more interesting guitars.

I couldn't resist getting a photo of this Strat. This has been so thoroughly used there's barely any finish at all left on it:










A reverse Gibson Flying V:










A nice red Rickenbacker with a photo of a rather famous user ) :










Another red one. This time it's a Gretsch:










Two photos of a metallic Strat:



















An Epiphone J160 "John Lennon" model acoustic:










I know we have some Garnet fans here. This is a Garnet acoustic. I had to take two shots because I couldn't get the headstock in the one photo:



















There also seemed to be more of a turnout this year than last. Hopefully next years will be even better. BTW did anybody else from the forum attend this?


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

Those are some cool lookin' strats.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

That top Strat looks like the Rory Gallagher model...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if that's what a strat looks like under the paint, i would rather have it without any paint.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't even know there was one? Where was it held? What companies attended? Was this just used stuff or was there new product as well?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> That top Strat looks like the Rory Gallagher model...


Yep that's it alright.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't even know there was one? Where was it held? What companies attended? Was this just used stuff or was there new product as well?


It was held at Royal Canadian Legion Todmorden Branch 10 near the corner of O'Connor Drive and Pape Avenue in Toronto. As far as I could see there were no companies attending but there was one person who was selling his own brand of guitars but unfortunately I've forgotten the name of them. ( There were a few new things but it was mostly older stuff.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

So is that an old strat or the Gallagher commemorative model put out recently?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

washburned said:


> So is that an old strat or the Gallagher commemorative model put out recently?


I think jimihendrix got it right. It's probably the commemorative model.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> I think jimihendrix got it right. It's probably the commemorative model.


That's a far cry from the shows Ed put on in the early 90's. I'll try 'n find some pics from those shows. The stuff would blow yer mind.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> I think jimihendrix got it right. It's probably the commemorative model.


I wonder if it's in as bad shape as Rory's. I recall reading that he purchased his for very little money because of the poor condition and always intended to replace it....but too many other things kapt taking all mthe money.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> It was held at Royal Canadian Legion Todmorden Branch 10 near the corner of O'Connor Drive and Pape Avenue in Toronto. As far as I could see there were no companies attending but there was one person who was selling his own brand of guitars but unfortunately I've forgotten the name of them. ( There were a few new things but it was mostly older stuff.


Okay, thank you.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Okay, thank you.


You're welcome Steadfastly.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

washburned said:


> I wonder if it's in as bad shape as Rory's. I recall reading that he purchased his for very little money because of the poor condition and always intended to replace it....but too many other things kapt taking all mthe money.


No there are two fundamental differences between the real thing and the replicas. 
1. The replicas are just made to look old so everything still works and should hold together for awhile.
2. The real deal came by its scars and wear with actual playing and use. For every mark, there was a brilliant show. The replicas are for guys who have fake bullet holes on the tailgates of their pick ups and who want to pretend they're road vets. (sorry, just my $0.02). Oh, and most of them were at the original woodstock event.


----------



## Joesmith2510 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

The last show was awesome! Tundra is having another on November 5th, same place... check out http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Meet-Guitar-Show-NOVEMBER-W0QQAdIdZ307928535 all the info is there! AND Tundra just opened a new vintage shop at 587 Jones Avenue.... killer selection....

see you guys on November 5th....


----------



## Joesmith2510 (Sep 28, 2011)

Another show on Feb 9th! More vendors and sweeeeet gear!

Musicians Trade Show & Guitar Swap Meet - Table - Tundra Music INC Vintage Guitars


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

washburned said:


> Kenmac said:
> 
> 
> > I think jimihendrix got it right. It's probably the commemorative model.
> ...


Rory was the 2nd owner & purchased it as an adolescent (he had to make payments on it for several months). It was the 1st Strat to ever make it to Ireland. IIRC the original owner wanted a fiesta red Strat b/c that's what Hank Marvin played & traded the sunburst guitar that became Rory's back in when the music store rec'd the red guitar that he originally wanted. 

The finish wore off b/c Rory's sweat had a very high alkaline content. He did have other guitars, including an early 60s Tele that was normally used for slide (this fell off of a luggage cart & was run over by an airline tractor) & a '79 25th Annie Strat that Fender gave to him, but played his original Strat b/c he liked the sound. The guitar was once stolen & found a few days later in a ditch. The neck was water logged, so he had it replaced but the guitar didn't sound as good. When the original neck eventually dried out & became usable again, it went back on the guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool pics! Thanks for that Kenmac.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Every time this swap-meet happens, there are a pile of people who say "*I never heard about it, I would have loved to check it out*" 

So spread the word, its a great opportunity to hang with fellow gear heads and the like.

DW


----------



## corbo (Sep 14, 2012)

Attended the last show, like a previous poster mentioned a far cry from the shows in the 90's, at best was anemic. unless you go to hang and chat, the selection of guitars was disappointing a few nice guitars but mostly low end,


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Cool pics! Thanks for that Kenmac.


Thanks Sulphur. Kind of an old thread but glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! I'd missed this the first time around, then didn't notice the dates. doh!

I did enjoy the pics, just the same. 8)


----------

